# [Honest Review] LED Selfie Light (iBlazr)



## bhvm (Sep 17, 2015)

Hell Friends,
We are usually taking pictures of Friends or of Places we visit. But most of us do not carry a bulky SLR or Pro cams. What we usually have is our tiny little cellphone. 

While Phone cameras have improved by leaps and bounds, The problems remain the same. Small Sensors and Small lenses which can't gather enough light, The result- Grainy and smudged images.

Here, this little gadget will add a flood of light to your Phone, Making image brighter and enabling lower ISO and high shutter speeds.


*Design-*
I was surprised how small it is! Even on my small 4.5 inch cellphone, it looks small and cute. There are 16 total LEDs with in Inbuilt battery. The LEDs appear to be SMD 5630 type and there are a MIX of Warm and cool white LEDs. What it does is, Generate light in a very "neutral" 4000k band. Just like Sunlight.

There are on-of buttons and a Brightness (3 levels) Slider on the sides.
A Standard Micro USB Port at the bottom, and even a small red LED to indicate charging!! The LED goes off when Charging is complete.

*Functionality-*

THATS what this light is all about. The functions are as far as you can imagine.

Torch? Check.
Camera Flash? Check
Video Light? Check
Disco Lights? Check.
Don't-bump-in-the-dark-lights? Check.

The Light mounts via standard 3.5mm jack, which also serves as the control interface via iBlazr app. Don't have the app? manual mode is just as good.

*Performance-*
You will be surprized how bright the tiny light is! The most useful modes are Med and high. At high, it could light up a small room for decent photos. Low mode is good for taking macros. However as the battery discharges, The brightness slowly goes down. It appears that the LEDs are being direct driven rather than having a current controlled driver.

The battery life is about 30 min on High, 2 hr on Med. It could go all night on Low. Charging times are fast as well, Under 40 Mins.

*Results-*
The output shots with the light turned out to be a massive improvement over the cold, Lifeless on-phone LEDs. Multiple LEDs over this selfie light spread the light very evenly, and the 4000k Color gives a very Rich, warm glow. Total Thumbs up!.

*Easter Eggs-*
As the Light uses 3.5mm audio signal for control, You can fire up your media player and enjoy a cool, disco light show. The light will flash to the bass and beat.

*Pricing-*
Brought for 400 from Ebay.

Pics-


*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/product-reviews/179939d1442467061t-honest-review-led-selfie-light-iblazr-img_20150916_151323.jpg

*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/product-reviews/179940d1442467061t-honest-review-led-selfie-light-iblazr-img_20150916_151332.jpg

*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/product-reviews/179941d1442467061t-honest-review-led-selfie-light-iblazr-img_20150916_151345.jpg

*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/product-reviews/179942d1442467061t-honest-review-led-selfie-light-iblazr-img_20150916_151352.jpg

*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/product-reviews/179943d1442467061t-honest-review-led-selfie-light-iblazr-img_20150916_151404.jpg

*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/product-reviews/179944d1442467061t-honest-review-led-selfie-light-iblazr-img_20150916_151434.jpg

*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/product-reviews/179945d1442467061t-honest-review-led-selfie-light-iblazr-img_20150916_151453.jpg

*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/product-reviews/179946d1442467061t-honest-review-led-selfie-light-iblazr-img_20150916_151837.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

It's selling for ~4k. How did you buy it at that low price?


----------



## bhvm (Sep 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It's selling for ~4k. How did you buy it at that low price?



Selfie Night LED Flash Light FOR Iphone Samsung Android Windows Phones | eBay


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

bhvm said:


> Selfie Night LED Flash Light FOR Iphone Samsung Android Windows Phones | eBay


That's not iblazr since iblazr has 2x2 LED array unlike the 4x4 LED array here.


----------

